# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Вирус прописывает прокси во всех браузерах. [Trojan.Win32.Yakes.asqf
 > ]

## shaidor

Здравствуйте. Со вчерашнего дня в браузерах прописывается прокси -  _http://cedrie.com/hKkfHer2/proxy.pac
Если убрать, то в следующий запуск браузера она опять прописывается. Было замечено что эта прокси не дает заходить на сайты, где есть авторизация и адрес начинается с https  (почта, гугл, вконтакт). Win XP SP3

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *shaidor*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## Nikkollo

Здравствуйте.

Выполните скрипт в AVZ (как выполнить):


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 ClearQuarantine;
 QuarantineFile('C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\ms.exe','');
 DeleteFile('C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\ms.exe');
 CreateQurantineArchive(GetAVZDirectory + 'quarantine.zip');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
ExecuteWizard('TSW',2,2,true);
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Загрузите quarantine.zip из папки AVZ по красной ссылке вверху темы "Прислать запрошенный карантин".

Сделайте заново лог virusinfo_syscheck.zip и лог HijackThis (пункты 2 и 3 раздела Диагностика правил) и приложите в теме.

Сделайте логи RSIT:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...292#post859292
и приложите.

----------


## shaidor

virusinfo_syscheck.zip
hijackthis.log
info.txt
log.txt

----------


## Nikkollo

Пофиксите в HijackThis (как пофиксить):


```
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :
```

Что с проблемой?

----------


## shaidor

Сайты с https заработали. В мозилле все равно прописывается, а если в Гугл Хроме Настройки - Сеть - Изменить настройки прокси сервера, то там галка становится в правильное положение(автоматическое определение параметров), однако в неактивной радиокнопке все равно сохраняется этот адрес.

----------


## thyrex

AVPTool уже должен уметь лечить
 Качайте http://support.kaspersky.ru/viruses/avptool2011

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *1*В ходе лечения обнаружены вредоносные программы:
 c:\\documents and settings\\администратор\\ms.exe - *Trojan.Win32.Yakes.asqf*

----------

